# And what do you do?



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

Given the exquisite sartorial and otherwise tastes of the members of this forum I was wondering what professions keep you all gainfully employed and well dressed. I am a PhD student studying political science.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm a CPA. Back in the archives, there are a couple threads with this information.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

Medical device engineer. I work alone, in a warehouse/lab, and wear dirty/stained clothes to work...usually the same thing everyday. I am actually happy that I don't have to get dressed up everyday. It keeps my wardrobe needs at an acceptable level, and it makes dressing up more enjoyable when I get the chance.


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

Cash Manager for a church pension plan.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I work part time stocking shelves at a Trader Joe's. My job coach says if I can handle this, maybe I can get full time and join the union.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought you had hurt your back pushing the carts. Do you feel better now? Or did your job coach convince you to suck it up and work through the pain?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I used to be an architect, but now I work in the Planning & Building department for a small city.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I thought you had hurt your back pushing the carts. Do you feel better now? Or did your job coach convince you to suck it up and work through the pain?


It was my girl that helped me work through the pain. My job coach made sure I only have to stock the shelves that hold light items, like cereal.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

social meddler and family counselor. I dress better than my clients so they can look up to me. 

-airs


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My avocation is archaeology courtesy of the G.I. Bill and a B.A from UC Santa Cruz and M.A. @ UC Berkeley. I worked for CALTRANS before they invented a Marshaltown trowel that could stand up next to the shovels by themselves.Once every few months I actually get a small contract to mitigate resources on properties slated for development. I also work with ' problem' horses to untangle all the knots people put into them. My logo has the Disclaimer " I am not a horse whisperer. I speak loud and clear. ' Then my partner in this 'business?' takes over and makes them do all the real purty stuff. We had 3 horses in this year's Rose Parade. Tommy Trojan's white Andalusian was not one. Anyone notice his working that pelham bit to much? His teeth need floating. I am also the sometimes host for a Buddhist Monastery in exchange for free grazing and just started doing odd work for the Orthodox Diocese in Southern California.Finaly, I collect recyclables and invest the proceeds in glycerine ( strawberry scented ) soap, gasoline, Sam Hober pocket squares and lottery tickets.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

These days I'm a man of "means by no means," a retired "Warrior King" and retired cop. My term of self-imposed slovency is occassionally punctuated by bouts as a substitute teacher, in our local school system; as an adjunct college professor, with two of our local universities; an emergency management consultant, when I find a client who wants to listen to me; most recently as a part-time bookseller at the local book store; and, perhaps most importantly, as a grandpa to four...and the number keeps growing! Quoting the late Rodger Miller, "I'm King of the road!"


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I work part time stocking shelves at a Trader Joe's. My job coach says if I can handle this, maybe I can get full time and join the union.


Good for you!!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I am a CPA working as a Supervising Senior Examiner for a large Wall Street Regulatory agency.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> Good for you!!! :icon_smile_big:


Have you been in my store? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Legal Aid lawyer since 1979. Director of our mental health law project, which represents people in commitment cases. I won't make any claims regarding "gainfully employed and well dressed".


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

^ Very noble.

Electrical engineer myself.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Corporate IT infrastructure planning.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Working's fine for killing time, but it's a shaky way to make a living.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I work part time stocking shelves at a Trader Joe's. My job coach says if I can handle this, maybe I can get full time and join the union.


You surprise me, Wayfarer. I would have thought you'd have said Pathmark!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> You surprise me, Wayfarer. I would have thought you'd have said Pathmark!


No, that is where Howa works :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a lecturer at a small, private college, and on the side I operate an IT consulting firm specializing in Macintosh systems.

I'm currently looking to move into the public policy sphere, though.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Formerly web development, now fashion designer.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Trust Officer


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> No, that is where Howa works :icon_smile_big:


I think that's what his plan was... to make fun of me,but you know I take it all in stride,Nothing to get upset about.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cart Attendant at Pathmark(now working on 9 months).


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Is it true you named, and can individualy recognise each cart?


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a Nursing Supervisor for a State Mental Hospital. 2nd shift.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

IT. Longtime system administrator, Network administrator for last few months (contracting work obviously, to bring me to mideast.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

*Hydrogeologist*

I work on hazardous waste site remediation and review and test new remedial technologies


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

MichaelS said:


> I work on hazardous waste site remediation and review and test new remedial technologies


This sounds like a great job, I am envious!

I do corporate finance at a Fortune 250.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

PhD student. I also work part-time as a psychotherapist.

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Is it true you named, and can individualy recognise each cart?


no,Kav they're all the same color,shape and look.There is not one cart that is different than the other.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Except for that one damn cart with the bum wheel!!


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

etp777 said:


> Except for that one damn cart with the bum wheel!!


I have the innate ability to find that cart whenever I go to a store.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*Profession/Work:* *Architect*​
*Avocation/Much More Work* (but without pay)*: **Board Member* of a Performing Arts Group. ​


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Like ZegnaMTL, I'm a photographer. However I shoot commercial and advertising work. Products, lots of oilfield photos, architectural, aerial, ect. 
markswindler.com


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm a gentleman confidence trickster and cat burglar.

i once stole half a million pounds worth of diamonds from cartier and de beers by merely asking to borrow them.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*What do you do*

Gentlemen

Am a soldier, forever.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a partner in the family business, fine jewellery retail. We also design and manufacture.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bertie Wooster said:


> I'm a partner in the family business, fine jewellery retail. We also design and manufacture.





english_gent said:


> i'm a gentleman confidence trickster and cat burglar.
> 
> i once stole half a million pounds worth of diamonds from cartier and de beers by merely asking to borrow them.


Hmm, beware EG (Edward Green?) Bertie.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

etp777 said:


> Except for that one damn cart with the bum wheel!!


Believe Me Etp,most of the carts I collect have bum wheels.They're old carts,that's all.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Back on topic, I am an optometrist. The thought of wearing a white coat sends shivers up my spine, thus the "sartorial splendor." People really do notice. Bill


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

an-artist, chess player, cheese dealer, breather, fenêtrier.


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

human factors, user interfaces for mobile navigation devices


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

director of international sales


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Chief IP attorney for a Fortune 50 company.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

IT Project Manager at a major financial services firm.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*One of my less "contemporary" architectural works ... perhaps we might call it a bit trad. *

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us
*Note: The furniture is not the choice of the architect ... and has since been changed *
_*... for which the architect is truly thankful. *_


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Back in the archives, there are a couple threads with this information.


Of course there are! 

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59259

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/search.php?searchid=1172916


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm a "Software Engineer" or computer programmer for a quality control/standards certification company.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a slimy Govt contractor stuck inside the DC beltway. Someone, please SAVE ME!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I just thought I'd throw out my salary wage which is 8 dollars an hour with time and a half and holiday pay.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Senior analyst in the federal government, in a department whose name changes all too frequently.

Geoff


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Howard said:


> I just thought I'd throw out my salary wage which is 8 dollars an hour with time and a half and holiday pay.


A kindly reminder - it's impolite to brag about how much money you make.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

RSS said:


> *One of my less "contemporary" architectural works ... perhaps we might call it a bit trad. *
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


Very nice!:aportnoy: I'm glad there's at least one architect that has a good sense of porportion. Too often I see decorative elements that are completely out of porportion to the rest of the structure. It's like they can't use the resizing feature on Autocad. That and phony arched windows are my two pet peeves.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jbmcb said:


> A kindly reminder - it's impolite to brag about how much money you make.


Ok I'm sorry, JB.


----------

